# una piccata risposta



## Leatchoum

Comment traduire cette phrase : una piccata risposta ?
une reponse sur le vif ? Une réponse saillie ? une vive répartie ?

Contexte : Speranza poco legata alla realtà visto che dall'Ia per bocca del ministro dell'Ambiente, Prestigiacomo, gli arriva una piccata risposta persino sul termine usato

Merci beaucoup


----------



## TimLA

Hmmm...una "piccata risposta" in inglese sarebbe "resentful/piqued response".
Au françes peut-être "résponse au pique", ma je ne se pas dans an Italian-English forum.
But perhaps a full sentence or more context might help.


----------



## tie-break

Moi je dirais : _une réponse d'un ton vexé._


----------



## Leatchoum

merci beaucoup 

I'm affraid i didnt find the FRENCH ITALIAN forum, thats why i asked here.
Thank u all for ur help


----------



## tie-break

Leatchoum said:


> I'm affraid i didnt find the FRENCH ITALIAN forum, thats why i asked here.


 
Vous avez bien fait de poster ici, car il n'y a pas de french-italian forum pour l'instant.


----------



## underhouse

Perché non "une réponse piquée"? Non si dice in francese?


----------



## Zsanna

Je ne pense pas, underhouse, mais peut-être on aura une _réponse définitive_ (_affirmative_ ou _négative_) bientôt. 
On peut dire, par contre, qqch comme "votre critique l'a piqué".
Je peux imaginer que les formes participe passé de certain de ces verbes peuvent s'utiliser avec _réponse_ dans le sens de la question: agacer, fâcher, froisser, irriter, offenser.


----------



## Corsicum

underhouse said:


> Perché non "une réponse piquée"? Non si dice in francese?


Bonsoir, Ciao à tutti
Non ça ne se dit pas :"une réponse piquée" 
On peut dire qu’on est *« piqué au vif »* par une *« réponse cinglante".*
*«Piquer au vif quelqu’un » *

« Envoyer des piques à quelqu’un, lancer des piques à quelqu’un »
c’est différent
Mais je crois que *"piccata"* au sens propre est un coup de pic, c'est trés fort, beaucoup plus que piqué.
 
"agacer, fâcher, froisser, irriter, offenser"
si c’est très fort, on peut y ajouter : ébranler, figer, glacer


----------

